# Retiring at 66. Need help with Soc Sec / Medicare signup timing



## kim7346 (Jun 8, 2019)

Been rethinking all this, and I'm still confused about the timing. Since my husband is no longer with me, I could use some help from you folks. 

I now plan on working past age 65, and keep my employer health coverage for another year (it's cheaper, and a fairly good PPO plan -- I work for a large company). But, because I don't have an HSA, I plan to enroll in Medicare Part A -- and only Part A -- when I turn 65.

I'll then retire at 66 (my full retirement age), apply for Social Security and enroll in Medicare Part B, a Medicare supplement plan (I'm thinking Plan N), ... and a prescription drug plan (Part D).

Does that sound okay? I'm not good at this stuff, my partner was.

I know when I want to retire, and that I want to go with Original Medicare -- not a Medicare Advantage plan. The thing that bothers me now is simply the timing.

When can I sign up for Social Security …. if I retire at 66? Three months before the date I plan to retire?  

How soon can I sign up for Medicare Part B, a Supplement plan, and a Part D plan? Can I sign up beforehand (before I retire) and post date them, so that they take effect the day (or the day after) I retire?  Or do I have to wait until AFTER I retire and my employer coverage has stopped?   

I don't want to mess this up. Can anyone help?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 8, 2019)

All very good questions for social security to answer.  Contact them and don't seek layman advice, like you said you don't want to mess up.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 8, 2019)

kim7346 said:


> I don't want to mess this up. Can anyone help?



I agree with AZ Jim....schedule a meeting with your local SS office, jot down any/all concerns you might have, and get the Correct information directly from SS/Medicare representatives.  Everyone's SS/Medicare situation is somewhat different, so your best bet is to go directly to the source.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Jun 8, 2019)

I think you will find Medicare to be much less expensive than your company’s health insurance plan.....and better.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 8, 2019)

Don M. said:


> I agree with AZ Jim....schedule a meeting with your local SS office, jot down any/all concerns you might have, and get the Correct information directly from SS/Medicare representatives.  Everyone's SS/Medicare situation is somewhat different, so your best bet is to go directly to the source.



OR, you can schedule a telephone appointment through the SS 800 number.  I've gotten better and more accurate information information that way than from my local SS office, whose employees do not seem to know or care very much.


----------



## kim7346 (Jun 14, 2019)

Starting to wonder if it would be easier for me to just drop my employer coverage and sign up for Medicare Part A, B, and a Supplement plan this fall, when I turn 65? Would that be less of a hassle? Don't trust our HR department (offsite, corporation).


----------



## Liberty (Jun 14, 2019)

Kim... probably better to do what you suggested. Don't forget plan "D" (drugs) ...even though you might not use it now, there is a penalty if you don't take it up front. Have a friend that didn't take it and now she is penalized over 50 bucks a month for not picking it up.


----------



## GreenSky (Jun 14, 2019)

kim7346 said:


> Starting to wonder if it would be easier for me to just drop my employer coverage and sign up for Medicare Part A, B, and a Supplement plan this fall, when I turn 65? Would that be less of a hassle? Don't trust our HR department (offsite, corporation).



It really depends on what you're paying for the group plan.  Medicare and Plan N supplement will be about $225/mo and a basic drug plan another $20.  This is paid AFTER tax where your employer coverage is before tax.

However, the potential out of pocket costs using the scenario above is likely to be under $350 a year against the potential out of pocket costs from an employer plan.

I'm definitely not licensed in Minnesota but have access to rates from every carrier.  Send me a PM if you wish and I'll be happy to at least give you enough information to make an informed decision.

Rick


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 4, 2019)

I was already retired when I became eligible for Medicare but I seem to remember receiving the standard Medicare card from social security a few months before I was eligible for coverage. Then my retiree insurance sent me a notice that I had to accept coverage for both A & B, then provide proof of such before they would cover me. That being done, I received their insurance card to use instead of the standard one.  That was 7 years ago so I don't know if SS is still doing things in the same way so I agree that it's best to contact your social security office and/or your employer's HR office (if you'll be eligible for retiree benefits) to get the particulars about what should be done and when.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 4, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> All very good questions for social security to answer.  Contact them and don't seek layman advice, like you said you don't want to mess up.



Read my post on Social Security agents. 6/7 gave me totally wrong information, and messed up an important part of my application. There were no consequences for them. Even now, more than three months after my first meeting, I still don't have the correct checks coming in

Do your own research. Read everything you can, online, on the SSA site and advisor sites. Only after I knew more than the agents I spoke to, both on the phone and in person, did I get a higher level specialist who calculated out almost the exact amount I knew I was entitled to. Hopefully, I'll actually start receiving it, soon.

Good luck!


----------



## Judycat (Aug 4, 2019)

kim7346 said:


> Been rethinking all this, and I'm still confused about the timing. Since my husband is no longer with me, I could use some help from you folks.
> 
> I now plan on working past age 65, and keep my employer health coverage for another year (it's cheaper, and a fairly good PPO plan -- I work for a large company). But, because I don't have an HSA, I plan to enroll in Medicare Part A -- and only Part A -- when I turn 65.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure if you don't sign up when you turn 65 you'll have to pay a penalty.


----------



## GreenSky (Aug 4, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Pretty sure if you don't sign up when you turn 65 you'll have to pay a penalty.



There is no penalty for late enrollment if you have creditable coverage, which would be from a group plan.  So the bottom line is go ahead and keep working after 65 as long as you have group insurance.  Make sure before leaving the job you contact social security (online is fine) and enroll in Part B.

My high school class all have turned 65 over the past 18 months.  Some are still working so I've told them if they like the group plan and it's low cost to keep it.  Some of the others have asked me for help with their supplement.

Rick


----------



## Judycat (Aug 4, 2019)

Medicare.gov says depending on the size of your employer you may be able to delay coverage without a penalty. So Greensky guy is probably right since you work for a large company.


----------

